# A lot of beamshots of many lights....



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, from a German user of another forum (here and here) he had done many beamshots of very much lights, I hope that you like.

Double LedLenser V²


Sigma Mirage Evo


Sigma Mirage EvoX


China-Böller Cree


Fenix L2D CE


Giro Helm, Cree


Fenix P3D

Doble


Luxeon III


Hope Vision 


Welch Allyn, 10W


MX Power


Lupine Nightmare


Lupine Wilma, at the highest.


Medium



Lupine Edison, at the highest


Medium



Doble light with, 6 Seoul P4, at the highest


Medium



Lupine Betty, At the highest.


Medium



Double lupine wilma


The light of the "user of this test" Eternity2, 8 Seoul P4 :thumbsup: 


Hella Micro Xenon


Phillips CDM-R, 70W


Sportlight red


Spotlight yellow


Handscheinwerfer grey


Golf Xenon 


Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, this is incredible- some of those lights are just amazing. I realize they are halogens and some really high-powered ones but it's still very cool. That Philip 70w turned it into daytime. Good stuff and thanks for sharing these beamshots. Fiding these beamshots is impossible for us in the US. We should make the comprehensive ones into sticky posts.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Wow, what a a great resource. Thanks.

fc


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, with animation 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## ThatOldDude (Jul 2, 2007)

> Phillips CDM-R, 70W


:eekster: Ah my eyes!!  Need sunglasses for that. 

Good comparison. Thanks!!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

ThatOldDude said:


> :eekster: Ah my eyes!!  Need sunglasses for that.
> 
> Good comparison. Thanks!!


I wear my sunglass at night.


----------



## mudmojo (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you for these pictures! 

The CDRM rocked but one can't readily use that on a bicycle. If I'm not mistaken, it runs off AC power, probably takes 90 seconds to warm up fully and well, just look at it...
http://www.mercateo.com/p/190-19705410/Keramik_Entladungslampe_CDM_R_70W_830_10_PAR30Long.html

4850 lumens though!

What made this review sweet was the Golf D2S Valeos. It provides a good frame of reference as we all know what those look like in real life.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

*Interesting...*

beam shots thanks for posting them.

I found a few of interest like the single and dual Lupine Betty set-ups.
I can see *VERY* little difference between the two beam shots.


















Doesn't seem like a dual Betty set up would be worth having.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

That's because it's a dual Wilma shot, not dual Betty.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

MaximusHQ said:


> That's because it's a dual Wilma shot, not dual Betty.


*okay 
I am officially retarded now...
my bad.
* 
Anywho, ya the price of two Wilma's vs the price of one Betty, I think the Betty would be a better choice. 
It would be interesting to see a dual Betty beamshot though.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha, yup I wouldn't mind seeing a dual Betty beamshot either. The Betty has more lumens for the money than the Wilma, that was one factor I took into consideration when I bought my Betty. I already had one Wilma 6 and was contemplating getting either another Wilma 6 or a Betty 6. I went with the Betty 6 b/c it was more lumens per dollar, plus it kicks butt.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

MaximusHQ said:


> Haha, yup I wouldn't mind seeing a dual Betty beamshot either. The Betty has more lumens for the money than the Wilma, that was one factor I took into consideration when I bought my Betty. I already had one Wilma 6 and was contemplating getting either another Wilma 6 or a Betty 6. I went with the Betty 6 b/c it was more lumens per dollar, plus it kicks butt.


This week two ladies (Wilma & Betty) showed up at my doorstep.
Looking forward to getting out on the trail to try them now...
stupid winter.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Dang!!!!!!!! serious Christmas Present $$$$$:devil: 
The perfect and ultimate setup:thumbsup:


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

BBW said:


> Dang!!!!!!!! serious Christmas Present $$$$$:devil:
> The perfect and ultimate setup:thumbsup:


yep... Merry Christmas too me.
 
*watch'it kid you'll burn your eyes out with those things!*


----------



## noavail (Oct 15, 2007)

some of those are amazing! makes my niterider sol look like a $2 Target special. although, it's adequate i suppose...

question: (not worth its own thread) - do you use your red blinky tail light on the trails? if so, why?...safety? etiquette? looks cool?


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

noavail said:


> some of those are amazing! makes my niterider sol look like a $2 Target special. although, it's adequate i suppose...
> 
> question: (not worth its own thread) - do you use your red blinky tail light on the trails? if so, why?...safety? etiquette? looks cool?


Haha

Yep, I use the red blinky on the trails. I keep it on the non strobe mode and also use a small white LED on non strobe.

Why????

Peace of mind. I've read that mountain lions attack from behind. I'm hoping they get confused if they're out there. I ride alone in the Winter twice a week. Bay Area but signs are posted w/ Mountain Lion sightings. Never seen one. Have seen a Bobcat, about 25-30 puunds. It seemed disinterested in me & trotted back into the woods when I went by.

MB


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

PUBCRAWL said:


> This week two ladies (Wilma & Betty) showed up at my doorstep.
> Looking forward to getting out on the trail to try them now...
> stupid winter.


Nice! The Flintstones Club is getting bigger around here lol. :thumbsup: I don't know how many members we have so far. I've been out a couple times with my Betty and Wilma and the Betty is really pretty amazing. We have all kinds of snow here too, but I still get out there and ride when I can, though I look forward to spring.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, my two ladies got so bored last week that I think they were sleeping with each other in one case. I could have sworn I kept them covered in Oakley sunglass bags in separate cases. Oh well, who am I to judge light behavior!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Flyer said:


> Yeah, my two ladies got so bored last week that I think they were sleeping with each other in one case. I could have sworn I kept them covered in Oakley sunglass bags in separate cases. Oh well, who am I to judge light behavior!


Wow! Bike _Light _pr0n! :thumbsup:


----------



## david 290 (May 7, 2006)

*regarding beam shot of light, need info,*

hello,

were can i find this light,

spot light, red,

website,

wattage,

lumen output,

thanks,


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

I wish they show the price with each light. the picture of MX power is impressive for the price. MX power is just a flashlight that run off 4 cr123a batteries. so you can adapt it to 14.8v battery and have yourself a $44 bike light.


----------

